# Best Dale ever and top ten frame - system six



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

I've ridden a lot of bikes and a lot of dale - we're talking from early 90s with the 2.8 frame to the EVO. I've ridden, owned and raced on a lot of them.

Recently I acquired a 2006 System Six (60cm) with the Dale Si Crank. I purchased this frame, fork and crank for $700 from the previous owner our out of Arizona. Needless to say it was mint.

Aside from tDale I've ridden, owned and raced a lot of other frames including my most recent frame a Colnago C59. I've had Trek, Specialized, custom steel and soon custom ti. The System Six is one of the best frames I have ever ridden - certainly the best dollar to performance and that includes any CAAD frame and any Super Six or EVO frame. 

I encourage any fan of Cannondale to consider this frame. It is far, far more refined than any CAAD frame and it is far, far stuffer than any system six or EVO frame. The 2006 model comes in a naked finish and, as you can see, is ALL business. As we all know - being a frame that means business can totally assist - it might not be the lightest, but it has a job and it knows it's job and it does it's job and it doesn't need market speak - only a pair of legs. 

Anyway, here is mine with some Mavic Cosmic SLR wheels and a pair of hand built H Plus Sons with King hubs and veloflex rims. Show up with the latter and I love dropping some carbon frame - carbon clincher newbie - they don't even know what to make of my frame. 


Untitled by velomonkeys, on Flickr


IMG_4068 by velomonkeys, on Flickr


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

BTW, it should be noted - this frame was cancelled by Dale not because it wasn't fast and a nice frame - no, just the opposite - because it was TOO expensive to make - you had to get a mold for the front carbon (Hi Mod by the way) and then weld the rear and then put them together - you'd get some air between the joints (unless you did it in a vacum - which was way, way, way too expensive) - so dale moved to just make the whole thing carbon - like everyone else.

you need to ride one to know one.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

I rode that bike-

In the Mid 2000 years like 03-08 many manufacturers were experimenting with Multi-material frames. Some ( like Seven) still make them. That Multi System Six rode nice if you had a big frame( like yours )...or were a big rider...and yes they were expensive to make. By the way, there were two versions: one was the TEAM and the other was the PRO. I can't remember which was which, but you had the option of getting the down tube in carbon too. It was like an extra $600 I think.

The problem with that one, is it was TOO stiff. For years riders were screaming for stiffer frames. Cannondale made them stiff all right...very stiff. However stiffness is not everything. Riders wanted a more compliant ride. They also wanted a frame that worked with them to some degree and kept the wheels hooked up. They wanted just a little flex to make the ride lively...similar to classic steel.

Currently the EVO Hi-Mod is the best frame Cannondale has ever made. Its not too stiff. It's not too flexy. It's comfortable too. 

In a stiffness contest: Your frame, the regular SuperSix, and even some cheap aluminum bikes score higher. But, like I said, there are many factors that need to be blended to make the frame exceptional.


----------

